# Laundry Room Make Over



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Canadian Tire had a sale on some prefab utility cabinets that was too good to pass up. I was going to build my own, but I couldn't have bought the lumber for the price of these let alone the added hardware. They were simple to assemble and are perfect for the laundry room. I built the base cabinet around the sink myself though. A little patchwork and some paint and the room looks totally different! I could have done it in one day but the paint had to dry overnight. Here's a couple of pictures, one before, one after.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Loooooks good, I sure do like people that use they heads..

====== 



CanuckGal said:


> Canadian Tire had a sale on some prefab utility cabinets that was too good to pass up. I was going to build my own, but I couldn't have bought the lumber for the price of these let alone the added hardware. They were simple to assemble and are perfect for the laundry room. I built the base cabinet around the sink myself though. A little patchwork and some paint and the room looks totally different! I could have done it in one day but the paint had to dry overnight. Here's a couple of pictures, one before, one after.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob! Why reinvent the wheel when you don't have to? I am going to do the custom closets myself though. Already started in the room the youngest son vacated recently. We're empty nesters now. YIPPIE!  I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine job Deb. Looks a 100% better.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good, and I agree about the reinventing thing. Yep looks good!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Deb.. That looks like a wholly different room. Great job!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Deb I will add my praise to your fine work. You have made your life better through your own skill.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks so much! A new backsplash and some new taps would have been nice too, but that will be another project down the road. My weakness is plumbing. Everytime I do something that involves plumbing I end up having to call someone to "do it right". Maybe I'll just skip the try it myself step this time.


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice job!
What about a recessed light spot just over the washing machine? Sometimes it could be helpful.


----------



## Packard (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice job; looks good. I would only add that a counter would be handy for folding laundry. If space is at a premium, you can make a counter that is wall mounted and folds down when not in use.

Also a window screen that similarly folds can be used to dry sweaters. Use fiberglass screening.

I am retiring my darkroom and after I paint the black walls and black ceiling the washing machine and drier are going in their. It has a filtered air intake so it is essentially dust free; a clean area in a wood-dusty shop for a laundry room.

(I wasn't planning on doing this right away, but now it seems like a really good idea. It will free up some space in the main area of the basement too.)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good suggestions! We are planning to put some lighting in under the cabinets. The far wall (where the door screen is now) will eventually have a fold up folding table. I don't like to do the ironing in the laundry room, no windows, no tv, ironing is too boring to do in a "cave". 
The paint fumes set off the vapor detector on the hot water heater and shut it down. It's in the same room. It's currently power vented which the repair man informed us is against code if it shares a bathroom, which is adjoined to the laundry room. Now they have to come in and replace the water heater with a direct vent heater, and more piping through the laundry room. So we are going to wait till that's finished before we start anything else down there


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

For the lighting I suggest LED lights: almost no heat and a lot of power saving.
And they are fancy, too


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job looks great. Sometimes it doesn't pay to build your own cabinets unless you want to practice! But after seeing your projects you need little practice you do great work.


----------

